# Rancilio Silvia overhaul



## sandyjmacdonald (May 19, 2018)

I've had my Silvia for a good 7 or 8 years now, and have replaced the shower screen and gasket a few times, but in the past year or so the iron frame had become really rusted, and I found a new replacement on eBay, so decided I was going to replace it at the same time as changing the gasket and shower screen.

I started last night at about 8pm by back-flushing and descaling, before I started tearing it all down. Replacing the frame basically entails dismantling the whole machine as far as unbolting the boiler from the frame, as well as the pump, then bolting everything back on again. It was pretty daunting, and I was really regretting doing it when the whole thing was dismantled, as I thought I might not get it back together again, but I got there in the end!

I've also got a new bottomless portafilter which is working very nicely, and I'm going to replace that flaky chrome guard around the portafilter. Wondering whether to add a PID next too, now that I've gotten familiar with the inside of the machine. I'm hoping that doing this will give me another few years use from this workhorse of a machine. 



































*Save**Save*
​


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow, good job









I'd recommend to get the Cafelat silicone group seal


----------



## sandyjmacdonald (May 19, 2018)

Thanks! It wasn't for the faint-hearted, for sure!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

if you don't mind, here is a video of mine I made just before I sold her, some tips might be useful


----------



## sandyjmacdonald (May 19, 2018)

Stanic said:


> Wow, good job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More fettling this evening, and I've fitted a new plastic shroud, Cafelat silicone gasket, and IMS competition shower screen with countersunk screw!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

happy brewing


----------



## andyt2 (Jul 16, 2018)

Did you fit a PID? Would be interested to know if it improved results? Looks like a good job!


----------



## Carlob (Jun 29, 2020)

sandyjmacdonald said:


> More fettling this evening, and I've fitted a new plastic shroud, Cafelat silicone gasket, and IMS competition shower screen with countersunk screw!
> 
> View attachment 24416


 Well done in refurbishing your Silvia. I've just recently upgraded my shower screen too to the "IMS for Rancilio". I'm curious what kind of countersunk screw you used in this photo? I have a countersunk Philips screw for the flat screen mod that goes with the stock rancilio shower screen and it worked well because that screen is countersunk but not the IMS shower screen (one i got anyway). So when I use the same screw, it's not quite as flush and my OCD is kicking me because it's not perfectly flush on the IMS screen.


----------



## ahisee (Nov 2, 2021)

@sandyjmacdonald I'm picking up on an old thread here, I know but it might really help me to know how you dealt with the mains cable and other associated wires that pass through the frame? Did you just cut them and repair? Rob


----------

